# my 240 is shakin?????



## Hec (Jul 1, 2003)

hey guys,
i got major problems. i have a 240 that shakes. when i look under the hood the engine is shaking back and forth. i keep tha car maintanenced and well taken care of. i have had the car 4 about 2 1/2 years now and it started to shake a couple months ago. no mechanic seems 2 know what the hell is goin on. someone please help me!!!!!!

[email protected]

SHIFT_hec


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

get new mounts


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

how does it run?


----------



## Hec (Jul 1, 2003)

when it isn't shakin, it runs quick 'n' smooth


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

how about the Idle ?


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Just sell your 240sx to me man...I'll buy it for the low-low, see I kinda...sorta damaged my 240sx drifting....so hm...yea.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *see I kinda...sorta damaged my 240sx drifting....so hm...yea. *


*cough**SNIPERBOSS**cough*


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

The car shakes or just the engine

Car==Problems
Engine==Mounts


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

*weird*

dude i would say new mounts


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

same thing happened with my car. it would be fine idling and at a stand still, but when i put it in gear and started letting off the cltuch and giving it gas, it would shake like mad. but im getting new moutns so its going away.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hmm...Are you sure your clutch just isn't tuned megaseth? Your problem sounds like you need tuning not new motormounts.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the engine also leans on the steering column, and rubs up against the header. the engine also shakes like a mofo when i start it. trust me, the mounts are dead. and the clutch was just put in during october. its only got a few thousand miles on it.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Yea, in fact I think my mounts might be going too. My engine seems to be at an ever increasing angle...


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

yes, new mounts would be good on myn too..... so many problems i have bought today!! oh well, i got my 240! and should i replace my tranny mounts when i replace engine mounts? or should i just wait to replace the mounts untill i do my motorswap in about 6 months?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

if you go with Nismo mounts, its a set with all three, and they fit the SR. i'd do it now.


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

ok, well as soon as i get it registered and a few other things worked out, i will get the nismo mounts. i dont kno how long it will be but the car is non-op. right now so wont be driven much for a while. thnx.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

oh ok, then dont worry about the mounts. if you arent going to be driving it much, then you dont need to replace them so soon.


----------

